# Web-Visu performance 750-8204



## clumsi (1 Dezember 2017)

Moin,

auf einer WAGO 750-8204 habe ich "CODESYS Control for PFC200 SL" und verwende die Web-Visualisierung mit einem WAGO-Web-Panel (e!DISPLAY).

Die Visualisierung reagiert sehr langsam, das Eintippen von Zahlenwerten mit dem Standard-Numpad per touch ist nur mit längeren Pausen möglich. Es scheint aber nicht am Web-Panel zu liegen, denn wenn ich die HMI-Seite vom PC ausrufe, ist die Reaktion des Numpads (mit Maus auf die Tasten klicken) sehr langsam. Ich kann bspw. eine 100 "normalschnell" eintippen, die Ziffern erscheinen dann aber langsam aufeinanderfolgend mit einem Abstand von etwa 0,5s.

Verschiednee Zykluszeiten (20-200 ms) in Kombination mit verschiedenen Autuakisierungsraten der Visualisierung habe ich bereits ausprobiert.

Eine SD-Karte habe ich weder in der SPS, noch im Panel.



Hat die Performance etwas mit der fehlenden SD-Karte zu tun?
Liegt es an der SPS, oder kann es Codesys WebVisu generell nicht schneller?
Verhält es sich beim Einsatz vom e!Cockpit anders?
Habt ihr auch so langsames Verhalten bei WebVisus?
An welchen Schrauben kann ich noch drehen?

Viele Grüße,
clumsi


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (1 Dezember 2017)

Hallo clumsi,

du nutzt die Runtime von 3S und somit ist liegt der Support bei 3S.

Ich versuche aber trotzdem deine Fragen zu beantworten.



Hat die Performance etwas mit der fehlenden SD-Karte zu tun?
Dieses kann ich unter der e!runtime (e!COCKPIT) ausschließen.


Liegt es an der SPS, oder kann es Codesys WebVisu generell nicht schneller?
Das kann ich nicht beurteilen.


Verhält es sich beim Einsatz vom e!Cockpit anders?
Die Eingabe über Numpad oder Keypad reagiert normal in meinem Testprojekt.


Habt ihr auch so langsames Verhalten bei WebVisus?
Das kann ich generell nicht bestätigen.


An welchen Schrauben kann ich noch drehen?
Du kannst versuchen die Standardeingabe von Touchscreen auf Tastatur zu stellen (In e!COCKPIT unter WebVisu unter dem Visualisierungsmanager). Dann wird die interne Tastatur vom e!Display verwendet.


----------



## HausSPSler (1 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
teste doch bitte mal folgendes.
In der PLCshell
*plcload *
ausführen um mal zu sehen wie der PFC200 so generell ausgelastet ist.

Grüße


----------



## clumsi (4 Dezember 2017)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> teste doch bitte mal folgendes.
> In der PLCshell
> *plcload *
> ...



Die Auslastung liegt aktuell bei 37%

Ich habe gerade mal auf dem Panel das WBM aufgemacht. Dort sind Toucheingaben im Vergleich zur HMI sehr schnell.


----------



## clumsi (4 Dezember 2017)

.:WAGO::018636:. schrieb:


> Du kannst versuchen die Standardeingabe von Touchscreen auf Tastatur zu stellen (In e!COCKPIT unter WebVisu unter dem Visualisierungsmanager). Dann wird die interne Tastatur vom e!Display verwendet.



Das funktioniert nicht. Es wird immer die gleiche Tastatur angezeigt.


----------



## HausSPSler (4 Dezember 2017)

hm... aber dann liegt es eben nicht an der PFC Seite, würde ich vorsichtig behaupten.
Kannst ja mal mit Browser auf deinem CODESYS PC auf die PFC200 Webvisu zugreifen...

Grüße


----------



## clumsi (5 Dezember 2017)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal mit Browser auf deinem CODESYS PC auf die PFC200 Webvisu zugreifen...



ähnliches (sehr langsames) Verhalten beim tippen.
Kennt ihr die "Tippgeschwindigkeit" der WAGO-Tastatur wenn man das WBM des Panels öffnet? Ist dies generell auch mit der Tastatur einer HMI erreichbar? Bei uns jedenfalls scheinbar nicht :?


----------



## HausSPSler (5 Dezember 2017)

Hi,
hm... kannst du mal die Applikation schicken, dann würde ich mal die PFC Seite checken.
Alternativ müsste man sich es online anschauen, wenn das nicht möglich ist.
Grüße


----------



## clumsi (7 Dezember 2017)

klar, hier ein Testprojekt, bei dem das HMI (Touch-Tastatur) sehr langsam reagiert.
Anhang anzeigen webvisu.zip


----------



## HausSPSler (8 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
puh... ich bleib dabei die PFC Seite ist das erst mal nicht.
Ich kann nichts machen so, ohne HW, das muss wirklich Wago sich anschauen mit dem WAGO-Web-Panel.
Kannst du mal die Typen Bezeichnung angeben?
Grüße


----------



## clumsi (8 Dezember 2017)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts machen so, ohne HW, das muss wirklich Wago sich anschauen mit dem WAGO-Web-Panel.


Aber es ist doch aus so wenn ich die Visualisierung per PC-Browser aufrufe und ohne Web-Panel zugreife.



HausSPSler schrieb:


> Kannst du mal die Typen Bezeichnung angeben?


Welche? SPS: WAGO 750-8204 PFC200 CS 2ETH RS CAN
e!Display: e!DISPLAY 7300T - WP 7.0 800x480 PIO1         


WAGO schreibt oben, dass der Support bei 3S liegen müsste, da 3S-Runtime. Hat jemand diese SPS 750-8204 und kann mit einer 3S-Runtime testen? Geht auch ohne Panel mit Aufruf vom PC-Browser.


----------



## HausSPSler (8 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

es gab ein paar kleinere Performance Verbesserungen zu SP11 (aktuelle Version) könntest du CODESYS aktualisieren und auch das PF200 Packet und noch einen Test machen mit SP11,
weil bei mir ist es wirklich nicht so. (mit Browser)
Wenn das dann immer noch ist, würde ich mir das gerne online anschauen. 

Grüße


----------



## clumsi (21 Dezember 2017)

Das hat leider auch nichts geändert. Weiterhin langsame Reaktion bei allen Eingaben (auch Buttons für Visualisierungsseitenwechsel über currentvisu). Die angezeigten Variablen werden aber trotzdem ausreichend schnell aktualisiert in der Visu angezeigt (schneller als die Eingaben funktionieren).

Ich werde demnächst versuchen, wieder die original WAGO Firmware mit SD-Karte zu installieren und eine Testanwendung mit e!Cockpit laden. Dann werde ich erstmal sehen, ob es damit denn anders ist.

Viele Grüße


----------

